# Posies baby boy



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Posie had a single blue eyed buckling


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

Very cute:applaud:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable  even up side down, HeHe


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh we'll I can't get them to post right side up


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

So handsome


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

He needs a cut name . Any ideas?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Cute


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Aw, what a cute baby and a lovely doe! Maybe...... Mr. Hoof? Jellybean? No Paws? Rexy T? Tigger (as in Winnie The Pooh)?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

He is so cute ! Pretty Posie too


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Very pretty and healthly boy you have there! And Posie looks great also! Im sooo happy that everythings ok with them and you didn't have any issues, God knows that you deserve a break! CONGRATS!!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Here you go Erica!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..such a cutie!!!!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Very cute, Are you keeping him?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

LamanchaAcres said:


> Very cute, Are you keeping him?


I would love to keep him but I already have 2 bucks. little "Thor" already has a great home lined up


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Actually the more time I spend with him The more I think I might keep him. He is just full of personality already. And he loves playing with me. He has started following me instead of mom.  then mom comes looking or him. I think I'm in love


----------

